# SQL Statement Beispiele



## Chefkoch (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Sammlung von SQL Statements, im Grunde einfach Beispielstatements, mit denen ich selber herumprobieren kann. Am besten auch gleich mit einer graphischen tabelle. Eine Frage, was gemacht werden soll, wäre auch super.

Ich habe nun 2 Bücher und da ist die ganze Theorie super beschrieben und die SQL Statements auch erwähnt, aber mir fehlen wirklich Syntaxbeispiele. Mir kommt es vor, als ob ich weiß was es alles gibt, aber es scheitert immer an der Syntax 

Jeder link hilft 

http://www.sql-und-xml.de/sql-tutorial/index.html


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Immer wieder gerne genommen:
http://www.little-idiot.de/mysql/

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Chefkoch (7. Januar 2008)

Danke, die seite kenne ich schon und habe mir da auch etwas durchgelesen.

Suche aber weiter nach "Beispielen". Können auch schon etwas komplexere Statements sein.


----------

